# Post a picture or two of your neck of the woods



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Let us see the what the nature in your neck of the woods looks like! Please post no more than three pictures.

I live in Southern New England and I love it!

We love our Fall









The ocean is calling









Lost in Beantown


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

*Southern New York State*

I live about 30 miles north of NYC in the Hudson Valley

Pic1: Times Square 
Pic2: A winter hike near Bear Mountain Bridge
Pic3: A peak at Lake Skannatati in Fall - Harriman State Park


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm predominantly a fire trail and rural rider, nowadays. I live on the Great Dividing Range near the Murrumbidgee River in the NW of the Australian Capital Territory, on the fringe of the Nation's Capital.

There are lots of unformed roads, out this way.










... and many hills.










There is a good mountain bike park in town called Mount Stromlo, which I used to ride ... but the hills afford more peaceful riding.










Warren.


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

My local trail (The Longleaf Trail), in the Point Washington State Forest here in Santa Rosa Beach FL.


----------



## runningchicken (Apr 15, 2010)

So Cal is great, but your pics are beautiful!


----------



## hookydoo (Jun 23, 2008)

about 1/2 a mile from my house in Cheat Lake, WV (just outside of Morgantown)


----------



## goodroc5 (Apr 26, 2011)

huffster said:


> I live about 30 miles north of NYC in the Hudson Valley
> 
> Pic1: Times Square
> Pic2: A winter hike near Bear Mountain Bridge
> Pic3: A peak at Lake Skannatati in Fall - Harriman State Park


Awesome shots! Where in the Hudson Valley do you live? I'm in Harriman right across the street from the state park. What trails do you usually ride?


----------



## woody_8_5 (Aug 1, 2006)

The Cuyuna Lakes Mountain Bike Trail was the 1st designated IMBA Ride Center located in Crosby Mn with 25 miles of purpose built Flow trail. The CCSRA was abandoned by mining companies more than 30 years ago, this area of former mining pits and rock deposit stockpiles now boasts regenerated vegetation and clear lakes that draw a wide range five miles of natural shoreline can be explored by boat or canoe and anglers can cast a line for trout, northern, bass, crappie, or sunfish. As one of Minnesota's newest State Recreation Areas, Cuyuna's 5,000 acres are mostly undeveloped with additional Mountain Bike trails being planned.
Cheers


----------



## phirebug (Apr 20, 2012)

part of the ft benning mtb course.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I live in the Beaver Valley, just north of Pittsburgh along the Ohio River.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

goodroc5 said:


> Awesome shots! Where in the Hudson Valley do you live? I'm in Harriman right across the street from the state park. What trails do you usually ride?


I live in Rockland county. My usual rides include Ringwood, Jungle Habitat, Wawayanda, Blue Mountain, Ninham, Sprain, but I also have found some stuff in Harriman/Steling Forest that is ridable, although not really designated. All my trips are tracked on EveryTrail - Travel Community, iPhone Guides for Sightseeing, Hiking, Walking Tours and more, user name...you guessed it huffster.


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

Phoenix AZ is a great place to ride bikes! Shots taken with a Canon T3i, Tamron 10-24mm, and Rokinon 8mm. Camera now regularly gets hauled on trail rides in a Clik pack.


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

Just one more... South Mountain dusk ride. Ahhhhh. (iPhone shot)


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Cave Creek, AZ. Awesome trails (unless you hate climbing).


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

Near Boulder, CO:


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)

Not to shabby living here in Tucson, AZ. We have it all 9000' ft pine forest to lowland desert with those pokey plants.

Up top. 









Mid grasslands 









Pretty sharp things. This is really home.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you all for the great pictures!


----------



## spacebull1 (Apr 24, 2012)

Amazing shoots..I really like lake in the first post...:thumbsup:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

DurtGurl said:


> Just one more... South Mountain dusk ride. Ahhhhh. (iPhone shot)


Great shot. Reminds me of a shot I got while in Tempe for business


CRW_8164 by Brian Vibert, on Flickr


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

Here's a couple of shots from my neck of the woods, Fall in CT


IMG_6538 by Brian Vibert, on Flickr


IMG_6440 by Brian Vibert, on Flickr


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

Is that a muskrat in the second picture?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

Flying-Monkey said:


> Is that a muskrat in the second picture?


Nope, that's a beaver.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Zuni Mountains near Gallup, NM.


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

Ahhh, I remember birch trees.

There's some things I miss about home. But not enough to ever get me to move back there.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

bsieb said:


> Zuni Mountains near Gallup, NM.


Nice! I once went to a rodeo in Prewitt. And then to El Malpais NM.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Off my back deck, near Fort Collins. Bobcat Ridge (Ginny Trail) just out of view to the South and Horsetooth Mountain Park directly to the East.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

mtn.skratch said:


> Off my back deck, near Fort Collins. Bobcat Ridge (Ginny Trail) just out of view to the South and Horsetooth Mountain Park directly to the East.


Wow. I wish my backyard was like that!


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

Vegas baby :thumbsup:

Blue Diamond/Cottonwood/Red Rock area.....no woods here :cryin:

Matt


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

My lunch break spot 
Los Alamos, NM


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

MTBNate said:


> My lunch break spot
> Los Alamos, NM


Nice, it reminds me of my visit to Bandelier NM. Love that area.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

beagledadi said:


> Vegas baby :thumbsup:
> 
> Blue Diamond/Cottonwood/Red Rock area.....no woods here :cryin:
> 
> Matt


No woods but no rain either. :thumbsup: I have to add riding in a desert to my bucket list.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

There's a light dusting of snow up Pajarito Mt this morning


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

MTBNate said:


> There's a light dusting of snow up Pajarito Mt this morning


You're about 989 words short of a picture there good buddy...


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

bsieb said:


> You're about 989 words short of a picture there good buddy...


I've been at my desk since 630AM but I might get a chance to take a mental break at the ski area in a bit.

*edit: it's 70 deg and sunny, so no mo sno.*


----------



## cormy (Sep 11, 2010)

shredding at red hill in carbondale CO. mt sopris in the background


----------



## jmiah (Apr 13, 2012)

DurtGurl said:


> Just one more... South Mountain dusk ride. Ahhhhh. (iPhone shot)


That's beautiful!!!


----------



## jmiah (Apr 13, 2012)

Michaux State Forest near Carlisle, PA.

























Pole Steeple hiking trail in the same area.


----------



## brianosaur (Apr 3, 2010)

huffster said:


> I live about 30 miles north of NYC in the Hudson Valley
> A peak at Lake Skannatati in Fall - Harriman State Park


Harriman is great. Long Path. The AT., Pine meadow lake, Lemon Squeezer.
The other side is nice to. Breakneck ridge


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Great pictures, thank you all!


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Schenectady, NY

Flood from last year 









Schenectady MTB trails


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

BBT/VEGAS.....
and a pic of our "woods"


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Hutch3637 said:


> Schenectady, NY
> Flood from last year


Thank you Hutch! Irene, right? That biatch almost ruined my carefully planned West Coast vacation with my elders last year. Luckily for us, Boston was not hit as badly as you.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

StiHacka said:


> Thank you Hutch! Irene, right? That biatch almost ruined my carefully planned West Coast vacation with my elders last year. Luckily for us, Boston was not hit as badly as you.


Yes sir. Millions if not billions of dollars lost in total on the east coast due to Irene.


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

I love those Schenectady trails. Here are some more photos from trails in New York's capital region.


----------



## berkshire_rider (Apr 11, 2004)

Pic #3 - Yokun Ridge. Great ride.
:thumbsup:

A couple from last week:


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

miatagal96 said:


> I love those Schenectady trails. Here are some more photos from trails in New York's capital region.


Me too lol I live 5 minutes away from them. 

Are those pics from SMBA? Need to my membership and get up there. Also are you part of Hrrt?


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

I miss the Berkshires. I used to love driving out that way when I lived in E. MA.

The Mohawk trail was great, and Greylock was always a fun trip.


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

Representing east Texas here... about an hour northeast of Houston in the heart of the piney woods lies Coldspring, TX. Not the most technically challenging trail, but very fast and very pretty.


----------



## jmiah (Apr 13, 2012)

CBRsteve said:


> Representing east Texas here... about an hour northeast of Houston in the heart of the piney woods lies Coldspring, TX. Not the most technically challenging trail, but very fast and very pretty.


I have family in Gilmer and Livingston. Awesome trails!


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

Hutch - the first 2 photos are from SMBA and the last is Yokun (good eye Berkshire_Rider). I'm a member of HRRT. Were you at the race yesterday? I was part of a duo and took some pics while I wasn't riding. Here are a couple from yesterday's race (to those who recommended a flash - I used a fill flash this time in an attempt to get good shots of faces):


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

CBRsteve said:


> Representing east Texas here... about an hour northeast of Houston in the heart of the piney woods lies Coldspring, TX. Not the most technically challenging trail, but very fast and very pretty.


Thank you Steve. Interesting work with saturation in the second image but it works for me!


----------



## olyvtx (Jul 7, 2011)

*Stottlemeyer 30/60*

just shot the NW Epic Series Stottlemeyer 30/60. I use a Nikon D7000 and 3-4 speedlights.


----------



## olyvtx (Jul 7, 2011)

jmiah said:


> That's beautiful!!!


Fantastic shot!


----------



## herrey (May 22, 2012)

Okay guys, at this time here is your mission. What are your best desktop setting photos? I'm looking for material that someone who loves stack biking can like. It should be fairly unclear but also express the courage of stack biking. Here all photos are kind but am looking some more.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

I apologize but I do not quite understand your question. I have only found a few references to "stack biking" on web and I am not very sure if I understand any of those texts either. Are you by any chance using google translator to English?

_
Styles of mountain biking

Mountain travel can inimitable typify characterized into three

different styles - downhill, unshackle riding, again cross

country. Even though the incommensurable styles are similar

in some ways, they reposing impel different skills. The

style that you concentrate cede evince the type of bike you

get._


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

StiHacka said:


> Thank you Steve. Interesting work with saturation in the second image but it works for me!


It's actually pretty mild saturation to be honest... it was surprising vibrant out there that week. I've never seen it like that before, or since.


----------



## Johnny Dirt (Feb 17, 2009)

Oahu.....Enjoy!


Aloha!


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Sandia Mt Foothills Trails - Albuquerque, NM


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

Gorgeous MTBNate!


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

miatagal96 said:


> Gorgeous MTBNate!


Thx, not bad for an iPhone pic.


----------



## danielsilva (Aug 13, 2011)

Live by the sea so pretty flat around here.


----------



## ocbuk (Sep 5, 2011)

A Devonshire back-country lane in early summer (they are all pretty much like this).









... and some nearby woodland.


----------



## Spec7 (May 3, 2000)

Southeast Tennessee, about 40 miles north of Chattanooga, TN near the Ocoee river area:


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Couple from the Kansas City area trails.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Moscow Idaho

Days end by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


IMGP4971 by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


Crumarine by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


Nice Day by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)

Kyle509 said:


> Moscow Idaho
> 
> 
> Days end by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


Love this shot!


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

My neck of the wood is rather flat, though it's considerably hilly for Florida... I'm trying to link up with my LBS to do some XC photos for his site and personal use. Anyway, I just found the photography section on here (never even knew we had one) and thought I'd post up some recent shots. You can check out my Flickr for tons more.

I went for a drive in my old GTI the other day and found some fun twisties through nowheresville. Subsequently, I got some decent landscapes and a headshot of the Poorsche. 


Siesta in the Grass by FLWill, on Flickr


Painted Plains by FLWill, on Flickr


Voluptuous Verde by FLWill, on Flickr


Enlighten the Darkness by FLWill, on Flickr


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Great stuff gentlemen, thank you!

dbWill - love those trees. Btw. why a German plate, B-ro?


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

*Clearing Storm - Los Angeles*

Well, much of "My Neck of the Woods" looks something like this, but if you know where to go, you can find some gems!


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

StiHacka said:


> dbWill - love those trees. Btw. why a German plate, B-ro?


Thanks! German plate? Because I'm a super Euro cool guy, duh!  It came with my first Jetta way back when and I've held on to it since. My Jetta and my friends GTI were built together by his brother and his brothers friend. They bought legit expired plates for the cars and I kept mine after selling the Jetta.

It _is_ a German plate (not English, Dutch, French,etc.) and the B of "B-RO" stands for Berlin  Funny story, I stopped for gas the other day and a girl asked me what plate that was. I told her German and her eyes got real big before she followed up with "So... did you import that car here?" lol


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

CBRsteve said:


> Representing east Texas here... about an hour northeast of Houston in the heart of the piney woods lies Coldspring, TX. Not the most technically challenging trail, but very fast and very pretty.


So I was flipping through my newest Dirt Rag magazine yesterday and saw my photo included in their Riders Eye section... 

I submitted it a few weeks ago but hadn't hear back from them. Pretty sweet.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

CBRsteve said:


> So I was flipping through my newest Dirt Rag magazine yesterday and saw my photo included in their Riders Eye section...
> 
> I submitted it a few weeks ago but hadn't hear back from them. Pretty sweet.


Congrats CB! Always cool when you get published. :thumbsup:


----------



## arly (Apr 20, 2005)

*Our shots*

Many of the photos you guys have posted, are pretty sweet. Here are some we've taken here, most are taken on the fly. We just got the idea (ya slow thinkers) of taking photos while riding. We are in the Keweenaw peninsula of Michigan.

More can be seen at the adventure dogs blog . The Trail Mutt Reports

Would anyone like to see winter photos?? These are better, least I think so. I'll attach two taken at work... Hope you like them..


----------



## MtnHound (May 20, 2012)

Stevens Canyon MRNP, WA by Boots46, on Flickr


Mt. Fremont Fire Look out, MRNP, WA by Boots46, on Flickr


Ancient Lakes, WA by Boots46, on Flickr


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

El Salt said:


> Congrats CB! Always cool when you get published. :thumbsup:


Yeah, well done! We are honored that we could see the picture here first! :thumbsup:


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Some really great pics in here!

Upper Bidwell Park - Chico, CA - Spring:

South Rim / Annie Bidwell Trail


















Bidwell Park - North Rim - Sunset:









Sacramento River:









Lake Almanor - about 1.5 hour drive into Sierras:


----------



## Dschaufler (May 31, 2012)

The first pic was a joke (sort of). I'm in Pa poison ivy hell not WV poison ivy hell. The other pics are locations within three miles from my home.


----------



## Shep Huntwood (Apr 29, 2008)

Things are a little less white right now than they are in this photo.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kshres (Jul 1, 2012)

Looks like a very happy dog.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

*Gov. Canyon - San Antonio Texas*


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

^^^ Nice, Texas?


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

San Antonio Texas, Gov. Canyon Park


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

West-By-God-Virginia


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

*Leon Valley San Antonio Texas*



















Leon Valley San Antonio Texas


----------



## SAGiant (Jul 4, 2012)

gotta try Gov Canyon


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)




----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Nubster said:


> West-By-God-Virginia


Wow. That truck has such wonderful colours. Happen to take any texture shots? 
And as far as the scenery goes, the falls ain't bad either.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

No, sorry, that's all I have but it's not far from my house, next time I get up that way I'll shoot it some more. The falls, yeah, I love those falls. Here's a shot from a couple years ago, different time of year when it's a little greener...


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Winter riding*

Love this shot, and love this bike!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Twin Springs Ranch viewed from Oso Ridge at 8700'. The second is a ruin on the nearby Boon Ranch. Zuni Mountains near Gallup, New Mexico.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Great pictures, thank you all!


----------



## ginty (Mar 30, 2012)

Here are a few from this morning's ride. From the bike path in Sioux Falls South Dakota.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

*I have a constant fear that something's always near...*

Since I seem to be photographing half the time I'm out in the woods or where ever, here's one a bit nastier feeling place I've been to recently. 
An abandoned railway tunnel. 1223 meters (0.76 miles) of total darkness, water dripping onto you, high freezing humidity, debris and rocks fallen from the walls, echoes... 
Not a recommendable ride for anyone afaraid of the dark, but other than that, quite interesting.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)




----------



## scoatw (Aug 16, 2010)

Alum Creek MTB trail phase one. Galena, Ohio -Jan-2010
I call this one 'Singletrackin'


----------



## scoatw (Aug 16, 2010)

Here is another one in Mohican State Park. Loudonville, Ohio


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*Durango, Co*

Raider Ridge, overlooking town...


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

No mountains - lots of trees
(a sample of the local trails in Tampere, Finland)


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

Took a sunrise urban ride to the lake...


Komodo Sunrise 1 by FLWill, on Flickr


Komodo Sunrise 2 by FLWill, on Flickr


Komodo Sunrise 3 by FLWill, on Flickr

and a little sunset near my friends house...


Lightscape by FLWill, on Flickr


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

beautiful photos [dB]Will


----------



## digibud (Sep 21, 2009)

*Sept 25 Ride*

Here's a freeze frame from a video I shot on a ride last week. And what the heck, another shot of a cute little critter taken the same day.

Here's the video (also posted in the video forum...admins can wipe this if they wish)


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

digibud said:


> And what the heck, another shot of a cute little critter taken the same day.
> e[/url]


I have seen quite a few black bears over the years in my neck of the woods, but I think I would have soiled myself after seeing that 'cute little critter'.


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

Stay gold, Ponyboy...


All That Glitters Is Gold by FLWill, on Flickr


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Gold Rush Trail,, Telluride...


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

*Just a couple shots to share*

Right from my backyard. A little autumn slime and dying weeds.










Here's the home run halfway down, not straight to where I live, but not too far either.


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Queen Creek, AZ (Greater Phoenix area)

Gold Canyon

From Gold Canyon

San Tan Mtn. Park, the Shaka Cactus

From Shaka

Hawes Trails

From Hawes + Pass Mtn


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*My neck of the weeds: Nome AK*

No woods here.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow, an invisible rider! :thumbsup:


----------



## charmon2 (Jun 6, 2005)

Here are some various CT pics:

Ragged Mountain








Hurd Park








Millers Pond








And my 2nd home in VT (I don't get here often enough)








Stowe


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice German Sheperd Charmon, looks like one from the Wolf gray working lines. My wife has had a few grays in Europe, they are amazing dogs. How is riding in Stowe?


----------



## charmon2 (Jun 6, 2005)

StiHacka said:


> Nice German Sheperd Charmon, looks like one from the Wolf gray working lines. My wife has had a few grays in Europe, they are amazing dogs. How is riding in Stowe?


Thanks! He was imported from Poland. He was intended to be a police K9 but he's got some anxiety issues that don't lend themselves well to the job, so now he's our family dog. 








I hate to say it, but I haven't ridden Stowe much. What I've done is great. Every time I'm there I have my family with me, my kids are still too young to get out on the trails an my wife isn't into riding. If I ever find some free time I want to go up without them. My cottage is right between Stowe, Kingdom Trails and Millstone so I've got all kinds of options, just no time to do it. It kills me...


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

*Pic or two from my neck of the woods*

Here's a few from my neck of the woods

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## digibud (Sep 21, 2009)

*Nome! Sweet, Velo!*



veloborealis said:


> No woods here.


Sweet. Nice to see a Northerner here among all the Southerners ! (Like those in Montana and Washington...). Never been to Nome. Didn't realize you had so many hills and what's with the deformed sheep?


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

Howdy neighbor. Yep, we have hills and lots of empty space, but no real technical riding. I've been drooling over some of that southern scenery. All my pics tend to be in one of two categories: snow and tundra.

Deformed sheep... That's pretty accurate. My vote for the dumbest animal, ever.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

from this weekend. dirt roads, not MTB, pretty much sums up what i love about riding and living in VT... (although I do get mountain envy when i see pics from out west...)


Camel's Hump from Kenyon Rd. by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## y0chang (Oct 10, 2012)

bmike said:


> from this weekend. dirt roads, not MTB, pretty much sums up what i love about riding and living in VT... (although I do get mountain envy when i see pics from out west...)


Dunno, I think i get mountain envy when I see your pic


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

_Ravens season has begun
Melancholic ageless and unknown_










From a place that could be roughly translated as Damned Grave or even Grave of Hell or something along those lines. 
Hitonhauta in finnish, a ravine hidden away in a forest. And the path that takes you there:










As we were on fixed gear with road gear inches we had to abandon our bikes early on. Damn shame.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Time to bump this sucker. Great pics everyone, thank you for sharing!


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

*From my neck of the woods*

Pic of Oak Cliff Nature Preserve. 122 acres in the middle of Ghetto Central Dallas TX

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## cramp (Nov 22, 2012)

great shots...great thread...


----------



## ZOMBIE TIMMY (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow really nice photo's and places here :O


----------



## tim_a (Feb 25, 2007)

*Lunch time*

Lunchtime, the Royal National Park, Sydney Australia


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

frosty morning by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## SSBiker (Nov 12, 2012)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## Cpi-2012 (Feb 6, 2012)

Very nice and outstanding photos collection looking so great !!


----------



## peanuthead (May 31, 2004)

Northern Arizona (Flagstaff/Sedona)


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

*your neck of the woods*

Great Thread

nice pic's peanuthead, beautiful country.

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

*A couple more from Southern NY State...*

I haven't posted since post #2 in this thread. Its been great to see all the beautiful places around the world.

Lake Wanoksink 11-15-2012







Storm King Mountain and the Hudson River 11-28-2012


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Let me add a few ones, too. I love the ocean so here are a few pics of the Mass. shore.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

IMG_8843 by mbeganyi, on Flickr

intervale, burlington, vt


IMG_8831 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## sblake (Dec 16, 2011)

*Fine white sands river northern Ontario*

Beautiful place


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Lookin' East at Sunrise to Horsetooth Mountain Park.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Uluru (Ayres Rock) Northern Territory, Australia.









Eagle MTB Park, Adelaide, South Australia









Craigburn MTB park, Adelaide, South Australia









Moana cliffs, Adelaide, South Australia


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you all for the beautiful pictures! :thumbsup:


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

One of the few frosts we've had this Fall. Our trail has a 180 degree sweeping right through the open area in the center bottom third of the photo.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

That is an amazing picture Mr.Skratch!


----------



## nixgame22 (Apr 10, 2008)

Matt! That is an incredible picture. My favorite of yours yet!


----------



## wile e. coyote (Aug 21, 2010)

A shot of my neighborhood during the 12 hour race, thats me setting off the fireworks!


----------



## hoogie (Jun 26, 2009)

the redwoods, rotorua, new zealand
trail: yellow brick road


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

*Calgary Alberta*

City Trail System


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

*Canmore Alberta*

Canmore Nordic Centre


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Up on Oso Ridge at 8000' to get me some mtbr!


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

When the weather was better and days were longer...


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

A few photos of Phoenix AZ area trails.


----------



## brianb00 (Jan 7, 2007)

Santa Cruz Mtn - Near Russian Ridge


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

This morning after it started snowing yesterday.









Sent from my HTC one X CM10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

*Ogden, UT*

20 minute trail ride from the house and a 1 hour lunch loop from work.

I posted these awhile ago in another thread, but figured it wouldn't hurt to put them up again.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Gorgeous morning in the woods


----------



## SSBiker (Nov 12, 2012)

Watershed - Frederick,MD


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

Here's a few from south of the border.

There are a few so i figured id post the links so as not to load up the post with endless pictures

In the state of Puebla -- there is a picture of popocatepetl and iztaccihuatl. Popocatepetl is still very much active. every other ride you can see small eruptions. mostly gas and ash.

Tecajete - Puebla, Mexico - Jonathan Simon's Photos

In the state of Veracruz -- near Xalapa

Mountain Bike Ride -- Tembladeras, Xalapa MX - Jonathan Simon's Photos


----------



## Bike_Ohio (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice pics!


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Hope you like these.


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

Here's a couple of pics from this past Sunday at NorthShore Trail at Lake Grapevine in Flower Mound TX. Shots taken on the out and back to RockLedge Park from the trail loop.

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## Griff222 (Mar 5, 2013)

I live 35-38 miles north of Chicago. It's cold here. 35 degrees 20mph wind...I still got 5 miles in.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Untitled by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

A couple from just north of Pittsburgh


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

Old US military ammo depot just across the German border.

No interesting single tracks, but very impressive to see the size of the terrain



















Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## El-Carpaso (Mar 19, 2013)

kivi by El-Carpaso, on Flickr

Looking forward to summer so I can get to exploring even more of the wilderness around here. We have lots of it and we should have massive amounts of trails made by ATV's and reindeer care takers.


----------



## thestappa (Feb 12, 2013)

First 70 degree day of the year.


----------



## jesse101 (May 23, 2011)

Here is the back of my house to which it has a short course for me to test ride my bike after adjustments or to get a warm up in if I don't have time to hit the trails. But of course here the stupid white stuff decided to get in the way lol


----------



## a250gpguy (Apr 7, 2013)

Here's mines. Snow melting crazy right now, but blizzard on the way










Ch

Sent using XT912 M


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Bike trails on the face of Adelaide hills.


Untitled by b s


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

jesse101 said:


> Here is the back of my house to which it has a short course for me to test ride my bike after adjustments or to get a warm up in if I don't have time to hit the trails. But of course here the stupid white stuff decided to get in the way lol


I really like the use of HDR (or whatever, there must be fifty ways...) in this image, gives it a lot of clarity and interest.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Zuni Mountains, McKenzie Ridge, looking towards the Zuni Mesas.


----------



## NJTransplant (Mar 30, 2012)

Fruita and grand junction area

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## used2ridealot (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice pics. Subscribed.


----------



## jessetoronto (Apr 15, 2012)

*Upper Valley NH*


----------



## gunnirider (Jun 6, 2008)

Close to my neck, Moab on the Captain Ahab


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

Ahhh Impressive 

I'm sorta jealous (c;

gnewcomer aka OldMtn Goat


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Amazing pictures, thank you all for sharing!


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Just one from a recent ride. Bookmarking this thread for later. Great pics!


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Bay Area, California


----------



## slove1 (Nov 16, 2012)

Kyll river, Germany


----------



## Colorado CJ (Oct 20, 2008)

I live in Loveland, Colorado. MANY great trails around here, sadly I don't have many photos of them. I just got a NEX 5n so that may change. Don't want to bring my expensive DSLR to maybe get broke.

Anyway, here are a few local photos.


9-June-2013-1 by Colorado CJ, on Flickr


20-May-2013-6 by Colorado CJ, on Flickr


Loche-Vale-1 by Colorado CJ, on Flickr


16-Sept-2012-5 by Colorado CJ, on Flickr


Fourth-of-July-Trail-13 by Colorado CJ, on Flickr


Fourth-of-July-Trail-2 by Colorado CJ, on Flickr


Indian-Peaks-Wilderness-1 by Colorado CJ, on Flickr


Picture-Rock-Trail-24-March-2012-4 by Colorado CJ, on Flickr


Picture-Rock-Trail-24-March-2012-1 by Colorado CJ, on Flickr


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Good stuff CJ! CO is beautiful!


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

> *Colorado CJ*: I live in Loveland, Colorado. MANY great trails around here, sadly I don't have many photos of them. I just got a NEX 5n so that may change. Don't want to bring my expensive DSLR to maybe get broke.
> 
> Anyway, here are a few local photos.


^ I can't imagine a place that is any more beautiful and full of singletrack. I would love to live there


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

ColoradoCJ, awesome pics.

You must be a good photographer, I have an RX100 but do you shoot in RAW and process the pics ?

Im a complete noob... a 100% point-and-shooter but could have as nice pics if I knew what you did.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

timershot by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Smuggler's Notch Fatbike by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## Philbobagginz (Feb 19, 2012)

*Allaire State Park, NJ*

Most of the mtb pics I have are from instagram also.


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

Guilty as charged - another instagram mtb addict
All from the east coast of Australia, some local some far


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## peanuthead (May 31, 2004)

Flagstaff, AZ


----------



## Colorado CJ (Oct 20, 2008)

El Salt said:


> Good stuff CJ! CO is beautiful!





BigwheelsRbest said:


> ^ I can't imagine a place that is any more beautiful and full of singletrack. I would love to live there


Thanks. Yeah, Colorado is a very beautiful state. I feel blessed every day when I wake up here. I really wouldn't want to live anywhere else.



ozzybmx said:


> ColoradoCJ, awesome pics.
> 
> You must be a good photographer, I have an RX100 but do you shoot in RAW and process the pics ?
> 
> Im a complete noob... a 100% point-and-shooter but could have as nice pics if I knew what you did.


Thank you. Yes, I shoot in RAW them post process. For my Nikon DSLR I post process using Capture NX2 and for my Pentax DSLRs I use Photoshop's ACR to process.

I also shoot landscapes using different filters. The most important to use are a polarizer and a graduated ND filter. All the photos I posted, except for the last two were using a combination of filters, a linear polarizer, a 3 stop soft grad ND filter and sometimes a blue/gold variable filter.

Filtering is very important, especially on a very bright day. Used properly, you get a much more pleasing photo and there are no blown out highlights or too-dark darks.

One more important thing to do when shooting landscapes is to always use a tripod. Any amount of movement will destroy an image as it won't be near as sharp or have the micro contrast needed to have the depth shown.

Hope this helps!


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)




----------



## MisterMTB29 (Jun 20, 2013)

So cal


----------



## NJTransplant (Mar 30, 2012)

Colorado CJ;[/QUOTE said:


> Awesome pics, some of those look familiar. I live just up the road in Ft Collins


----------



## brianb00 (Jan 7, 2007)

Your last photo is just surreal. Congrats on the shot.


----------



## Fallopius (May 29, 2013)

*Yellow Fork Canyon, Herriman, Utah*

A couple of pictures taken this spring on my "home" trail... Yellow Fork Canyon in Herriman, Utah. Phone camera - Galaxy S3.








Spring flowers.








Looking SE over Camp Williams, Utah Lake. Box Elder Peak, and Mt Timpanogos in the distance.


----------



## ArkTrekrider (Jun 15, 2013)

West Central Arkansas. About 3/4 mile fom my front door


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

Last month was laurel blossom season in the southern tier NY.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RustyMcNail (Jul 5, 2013)

New Mexico.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

NW New Mexico


----------



## PUH POW! (Jul 3, 2013)

Womble Trail, Ouchita National Forrest AR


----------



## trek85 (Jun 8, 2010)

*Fixer Upper*









Found this fixer-upper out on the trail near Homburg Germany.

Just needs a little work to get it back on the road. :winker:


----------



## brianb00 (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks like XTR crank. Nice photo.


----------



## Big Muddy Dawg (Sep 22, 2012)

I took this shot last fall at Overton Park in Memphis, TN.


----------



## Big Muddy Dawg (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh, and one more, further along the trail:


----------



## imajez (Aug 13, 2009)

*It's Grim up North*

Most people think Sheffield, UK where I live is a grim industrial [steel] city. 
It's Grim Up North
Couldn't be any further from the truth, Sheffield is 61% greenspace - the most of any city in Europe and also has more trees per person in Europe too. Large chunks of the city are woodland and National Park [The Peak District] and about the only flat parts of Sheffield are the pitches of the two football grounds - so ideal MTB territory. 

Blackamoor









Inside the trees in above shot - Devil's Elbow Descent, Blackamoor









Looking Towards Stannage Edge from Ox Stones.









And the view from on top of Stanage after a snowfall.
[Stanage is just outside city boundary, but still easily rideable from centre]









www.futtfuttfuttphotography.com


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Sheffield, eh? Looking great. I have a few superb shaving blades from Sheffield (Wostenholm, Wade & Butcher), I never knew about a connection between the industrial city and nature. Thanks for posting!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Loving the monsoon moisture flow!


----------



## tysonnemb (Jan 23, 2010)

Monsoon season sunset.










Cool cloud shot near the White Tanks just outside my house.


----------



## imajez (Aug 13, 2009)

StiHacka said:


> Sheffield, eh? Looking great. I have a few superb shaving blades from Sheffield (Wostenholm, Wade & Butcher), I never knew about a connection between the industrial city and nature. Thanks for posting!


You may find these interesting then....

This is 5 mins ride from my house









And shot below is looking back up to crest of hill hill where I took the balloon photo.
Now the dam may interest you as as it provided the power for the waterwheels of Abbeydale Industrial Hamlet which used to produce blades such as for scythes - cannot recall if they did razors there.
Sheffield grew up and built its reputation as a steel city around places like these and takes its name from the River Sheaf which ran alongside the hamlet and filled the dam too. All the hills with water draining to centre of city helped power many waterwheels of cutlery places.









And shots of the hamlet itself.


----------



## JB505 (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## sancycling (Sep 6, 2012)

*Morning Ride*

We had to stop at that spot to snap a couple of pictures.


----------



## Scotmon (Jul 27, 2013)

Here's a few around my house.


----------



## Scotmon (Jul 27, 2013)

Scotmon said:


> Here's a few around my house.
> View attachment 821646
> View attachment 821647
> View attachment 821648
> ...


You might notice,I live on a farm.haha


----------



## Psylas (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi all, here's a couple of shots from my neck of the woods just outside Anchorage, Ak


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)

Shot from the other day on Mt Lemmon in Tucson, AZ


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Camping at Whistler Mountain Peak


----------



## BuFFy-ZA (Mar 29, 2011)

Great photos!! I need to add some from my neck of the woods!


----------



## I like bicycles. (Sep 19, 2013)

Here's in a patch of woods behind my house in the lovely central Pennsylvania:


----------



## hopecyclery (Jan 2, 2012)

today was a pretty cool day for more okay shots check out

Hope Cyclery: Fatbiking... More Than Just For Snow!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Quad Cities, IA


----------



## sandiego (Sep 18, 2013)

San Diego, north county, beach, probably on Camp Pendleton actually.


----------



## Bwilli88 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Winter riding. Vancouver Island BC. Last weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## NashVis (Jun 19, 2009)

*West Michigan*

_Bass River_ 







_Riley Trails_


----------



## hoogie (Jun 26, 2009)

camber in the redwoods, rotorua, new zealand ... swift here in timaru


----------



## kingsleek (Dec 5, 2013)

A sprinkle of snow in Kelowna BC always adds to the fun.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Not my neck of the woods anymore but up until 12 years ago it was, back for a visit and brought my SS.

Sallagh Braes, Co Antrim, Northern Ireland.


----------



## BuFFy-ZA (Mar 29, 2011)

ozzybmx said:


> Not my neck of the woods anymore but up until 12 years ago it was, back for a visit and brought my SS.
> 
> Sallagh Braes, Co Antrim, Northern Ireland.


What an amazing pic.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Cell phone pic from Mc Connells Mills State Park just north of Pittsburgh


----------



## syl3 (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Great pictures everyone, thank you for posting!

Here is a recent ugly one from our woods.


----------



## BuFFy-ZA (Mar 29, 2011)

Through some forest singletrack in Sabie which is in the Mpumalanga province of South Africa. 

Quite a well known mtb race happens here every year called the Sabie Xperience. 

Beautiful place to ride. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## BuFFy-ZA (Mar 29, 2011)

Also includes this awesome floating bridge. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Brickyard Bike Park, Gallup, New Mexico, USA


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

That's a great looking track!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

jhazard said:


> That's a great looking track!


It was built last summer, at this location, in the big open space spot. Nat Lopes designed it, Youth Conservation Corps and City of Gallup Parks & Rec. built it. Gallup Trails supplied the cred, along with shovel time and behind the scene string pulling. It's an amazing story...

Gallup Brickyard Bike Park | Gallup Journey


----------



## mort1369 (Oct 12, 2013)

Our "woods", Bullhead, AZ


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Well its mid January and for the past few weeks the rest of the country has been digging out from very cold and snowy weather, but not here in Los Angeles. The past week at the beach its been in the low 80's. We've had really no rain in over a year, and the 10-day forecast is continued dry. We've had "Santa Ana's", winds blowing out of the east that just bring warm and dry air, so this was bound to happen.

From this morning, Thursday January 16, 2014.


----------



## ozarkmtnbiker (Jan 17, 2014)

1) Lee Creek, Devil's Den State Park, Arkansas. February 2004
2) Devil's Den State Park, Arkansas. February 2004
3) The climb @ Mr. Moore's land, Prairie Grove, Arkansas. June 2006
4) Lake Leatherwood, Eureka Springs, Arkansas. September 2004


----------



## juiicyreddapple (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

*Great Pics Everyone. Here are a few from Virginia*


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Here's the fat bike leaning appropriately against a fat tree.

Tim


----------



## dbflg (Apr 10, 2012)

Here's a few from Flagstaff and Sedona. We live in Flagstaff and ride here in Spring, Summer, and Autumn. Once the snow flies, we drive down the hill to Sedona-a quick 45 minutes away-for winter desert riding. Best of both worlds!

-db-

_Arizona Trail near Flagstaff. The ferns and aspen through this section are amazing._









_Arizona Trail near Flagstaff. Aspens and autumn go together well._









_Highline Trail, Sedona. A rare wide section on the Highline Trail. _









_Chuckwagon Trail, near Sedona. Lots of fun stuff on this trail._


----------



## Icewarrior (Jan 31, 2014)

*My beautiful bike . . .*

A couple of pictures of my baby taken in the late 1990s and scanned from commercially printed 7x5 prints. Sorry but I was lazy and didn't remove all of the dust specks <shame on me> . . .


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

Saratoga / Santa Cruz, CA


----------



## mort1369 (Oct 12, 2013)

Bullhead City, AZ, looking north on AZ Hwy. 95 at about 6:30 yesterday (taken from my road bike, sorry).


----------



## eatcake (Oct 27, 2004)

Whiting Ranch Wilderness Park, Orange County, CA


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

*Wait For Me*


*Lou*
​


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

*Sunset over North Texas*


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Near Conifer, CO Taken within 3 days of each other.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Scouting new trail routes in the Zuni Mountains near Gallup, New Mexico.


----------



## mort1369 (Oct 12, 2013)

One of our more obscure landmarks. . . .


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Great pictures everyone!



Funrover said:


> Near Conifer, CO Taken within 3 days of each other.


Hey what is that thing in the second picture?


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

StiHacka said:


> Great pictures everyone!
> 
> Hey what is that thing in the second picture?


A homebuilt Ski-bike. Instead of tires it has skis. It's a super fun way to enjoy Colorado year round!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Porepunkah, Vic, Australia.



Beechworth MTB park, Vic, Australia.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, always wondered what it was like at my namestake. I should live there.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Remains of a large sawmill from the early 1900's railroad logging era, located at McGaffey, NM in the Zuni Mts.


----------



## trey_sd (Mar 20, 2013)

Behind my house in Pelham, AL


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Esmerelda trail near Cle Elum, WA









Suntop trail trail near Mt. Rainier, WA looking across at the Palisades









Three pictures from the Palisades trail mentioned above, one looking back in the direction of the Suntop trail area


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

crashtestdummy said:


>


Was I just down your way?


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

dgw2jr said:


> Was I just down your way?


It would appear that you were. Did you have a nice ride? It looks like you hit the area before the big snow storm.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

crashtestdummy said:


> It would appear that you were. Did you have a nice ride? It looks like you hit the area before the big snow storm.


It was OK. I started at the bottom and I only had an hour to ride. The ride back down was fast!


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Very nice! Is that near Bryce canyon?


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

StiHacka said:


> Very nice! Is that near Bryce canyon?


Yep.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

*Navajo Lake*


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

North end of Lake Sebago in Harriman State Park, NY


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Wheeler Creek - Ogden Utah


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Snow Basin from Sardine Peak


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

This is where I grew up, in Simi Valley, CA.


----------



## dw22107 (Jan 30, 2008)

Lunch time ride along the Arnold Rim Trail


----------



## Hill Country Redneck (Mar 22, 2014)

These were all taken at my home trail Brushy Creek in Cedar Park , Texas ( north austin) 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## special.k80731 (Jun 10, 2014)

Lost Lake Trail, Seward, AK


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

Awesome SoCal  here's a couple of shots of local trails in Los Angeles county:


----------



## The Hired Wrench (Nov 6, 2008)

Greetings from New York City!!


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Layton Utah


----------



## Luis M. (Jun 9, 2013)

Some great shots here!! Enjoy the ride...Enjoy the beauty.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## trey_sd (Mar 20, 2013)

Man, I've got to get out of my neck of the woods more often. These trails are grarls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JHart94949 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oat Hill Mine Trail, Calistoga CA.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Seacliff beach in South Australia, still 2 hours from high tide... I thought there would be enough beach to ride on, high winds and the storm approaching kept me in the dunes they whole way down.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Sunset from the KVR overlooking Lake Okanagan. By no means a challenging ride on the rail bed, but scenic none-the-less! 


Kelowna in the distance.


----------



## myusername2014 (Jun 26, 2014)

Some beautiful pics here. Makes me wonder why in the heck I live in s.w. fla. I'm ready to pack up and head out to the Midwest. Unfortunately my blood is as thin as vinegar and I can't handle the cold. Thorough bred Floridian right here lol


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Moscow, ID

IMGP6535 by imalwaysriding, on Flickr

IMGP6119 by imalwaysriding, on Flickr

IMGP6439 by imalwaysriding, on Flickr

Evening Rays by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Kyle509 said:


> Moscow, ID


Very nice. I went to school there, but it was before mountain bikes were really ever seen in the wild. I did see my first Stumpjumper in a bike store window there, however.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

*Sidney Peak*


----------



## tristans (Jan 2, 2011)

A couple shots from the Bend, OR area. The first is at the Phils network, after a controlled burn. The second is on the McKenzie River Trail.
Trail through a burn zone by tristan_s., on Flickr

MRT Beauty - Lush, Perfect by tristan_s., on Flickr


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Eastern AZ, along the Little Colorado River.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

bsieb said:


> Eastern AZ, along the Little Colorado River.


Nice, are you going east or west from Cameron? Did you need special permission?


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

crashtestdummy said:


> Nice, are you going east or west from Cameron? Did you need special permission?


These are east of Sunset Creator, near Flagstaff. Don't need permission afaik. Getting there involved some river crossings and riding and hiking.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

bsieb said:


> These are east of Sunset Creator, near Flagstaff. Don't need permission afaik. Getting there involved some river crossings and riding and hiking.


Thanks.


----------



## jkGNV (Jul 16, 2014)

Loblolly Woods, part of Gainesville, Fla.'s town trail system.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Elfin Lakes, Squamish BC. Elevation 5000ft.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

*Rocky Gap State Park, Flintstone, MD*





















Our Wednesday spot. Contrary to popular belief, the town is not named after Fred Flintstone.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Monsoon sunset, Oso Ridge. The Bears Ears are on the distant horizon.


----------



## Yes-you-Cannondale (Jul 8, 2014)

Last week in Vinschau Italy with my son.


----------



## jeromenrique (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## jeromenrique (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Down the Border Track between SA and Vic in Austraila.. accessible by 4WD only... or fatbike.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Here's another.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*my neck in Abetone , Pistoiese mountain , Italy*

best place for downhillers ,see the Abetone Gravity park site


----------



## Corey90 (Aug 2, 2014)

Craigburn farm, one of my favourite places to ride 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mort1369 (Oct 12, 2013)

A couple of pics along the river (Colorado, that is). . .


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Although it takes me a bit over an hour to get to this spot, it practically is in my neck of the woods these days.


----------



## syl3 (Apr 23, 2008)

Got relocated in Turkey for work... absolutely stunning:


----------



## jeromenrique (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## jeromenrique (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

jeromenrique said:


>


Is that Beavis I see?


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## jkGNV (Jul 16, 2014)

Little Big Econ State Forest


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Red Rocks, Zuni Mountains


----------



## igno-mtb (Jul 18, 2014)

Estero del Soldado, Guaymas, Sonora, México

- Soldier's Estuary, Guaymas, Sonora, Mexico


----------



## Mostyn (Sep 9, 2013)

Beacons NP South Wales UK.














































Taken with my IPhone 4s


----------



## myusername2014 (Jun 26, 2014)

Mostyn said:


> Beacons NP South Wales UK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What setting did you have the camera on?! Awesome pics


----------



## Mostyn (Sep 9, 2013)

Photos taken on my Apple IPhone 4s.. This photo below taken with my Olympus OMD - E- M10 :


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## jhoward7285 (Sep 8, 2014)

Gold Canyon, Arizona


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

One of my favorite trails pictured before the leaves turn.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

The Red Rocks near Cottonwood Canyon, Zuni Mountains.


----------



## JHart94949 (Dec 31, 2012)

Novato, CA








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

Trails from above by Stuart Brookes on 500px

Some of my local trails


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## Justhrowit (Sep 30, 2014)

Hey all.... new to the forum (1st post). Enjoying it so far, as I'm searching for my upgrade to full suspension in order to not kill myself. This is Lory State Park in Fort Collins.

Lory State Park - Fort Collins by Jay DeSimone, on Flickr


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Great pictures everyone, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Gary73 (May 28, 2014)

Kota Damansara Community Forest Trails, Malaysia. Single Trail through tropical rain forest(jungle) and are carefully constructed and maintained by dedicated volunteers to have a very low impact on the area. Usually wet, the trails are narrow, can be muddy and slippery and features steep terrain, lots of tree roots, rock gardens and super tight switch-backs. Heaven!!


----------



## singlespeedtoday (Sep 3, 2009)

Self portrait from my local trails. Shot through backlit moss. 10 sec timer. 2 Speedlights fired via RadioPoppers.

Large


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

From this morning, sunrise ride here: Daniels Road Trail New York Trail Reviews
A frosty 33 degrees.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

singlespeedtoday said:


> Self portrait from my local trails. Shot through backlit moss. 10 sec timer. 2 Speedlights fired via RadioPoppers.
> 
> Large


Nice work!

sent from my phone so apologies for any typos


----------



## FRANKENBIKE42 (Nov 24, 2008)

singlespeedtoday said:


> Self portrait from my local trails. Shot through backlit moss. 10 sec timer. 2 Speedlights fired via RadioPoppers.
> 
> Large


This shot is awesome! Great work.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

The Aspen Corridor Trail, Zuni Mountains... not sure how that third one got in there.


----------



## mort1369 (Oct 12, 2013)

Weird. . . . .


----------



## DeftJester (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

From the top of Big Rock trail in DuPont state forest, NC.


----------



## mort1369 (Oct 12, 2013)

Irony working. . . .


----------



## dfp23 (Aug 27, 2013)

[attach=co

Atop of Mt Union lookout Prescott, AZ


----------



## used2ridealot (Apr 2, 2013)

Lakeside, CA...next to San Diego River.


----------



## ride2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Palos Triangle, Willow Springs IL


----------



## eb13 (Jan 28, 2014)

*Barnsmore Gap,Donegal,Ireland*


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Cool thread.

Tuned in.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Winter came to Mass.


----------



## Hawkens (May 19, 2004)

*Cutthroat Pass*








Taken from the top of Cutthroat Pass near Winthrop, WA


----------



## brianb00 (Jan 7, 2007)

Great Scene, spring, fall ?


----------



## Hawkens (May 19, 2004)

It was taken at the end of August this year. One of my favorite views in the state of Washington from a mountain bike


----------



## whitecoyote (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## stinker49 (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Scubae (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## _Neo (Sep 19, 2014)

Mountain Bike Paradise:



Park City


MoPi Trail


St.G (4 hr drive, parents live there, so free room and board 


The trailhead is 5 minutes from my work, 25 minutes to this spot from my desk.
And, yes I fully realize how lucky I am.


----------



## Mainosman (Nov 4, 2014)

*Tenerife 23.12. 2014*


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

A couple from yesterday's xc ski outing... enjoying the new Sony a5000.


----------



## Jomax2 (Sep 5, 2014)

Canmore Area, Alberta


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Holy crap--that's really just a backdrop, right???


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

slohr said:


> Holy crap--that's really just a backdrop, right???


Busted!


----------



## brianb00 (Jan 7, 2007)

Great Scene - where ?


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

brianb00 said:


> Great Scene - where ?


Thanks, it's Coral Pink Sand Dunes, in southwest Utah.


----------



## mort1369 (Oct 12, 2013)

12/31/2014, the unthinkable happened: it snowed in Laughlin, NV/Bullhead City, AZ.

I took this pic about three and a half hours after the snow stopped. When the snow finally stopped, the entire bank was covered.



This pic from the local newspaper put it in better perspective. . .



The rest of these I took around 4:00 PST. . .


----------



## dbflg (Apr 10, 2012)

Inner Basin Trail, Flagstaff, Arizona: 14 Oct 2014.

(16mm, f/4.0, 1/250s, iso200, on-camera flash)

-db-


----------



## Scotth72 (Mar 15, 2004)

Sedona, Az. Taken with R/C plane and Hero3 Black.


----------



## J-Ha (Jul 21, 2010)

Davis, WV

DHR Elakala Falls by Oinkideas, on Flickr


----------



## TheDwayyo (Dec 2, 2014)

Gambrill State Park in Maryland.


----------



## mtbkerr (May 5, 2008)

A fine midweek January day. Fuji X100T, Horse Ridge, east of Bend, Oregon.


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

*Honduras, Intibuca. *


----------



## Mangchi BB (Jan 7, 2015)

I really like my neck of the woods.


----------



## BryceRXer (Oct 1, 2014)

*A few from the greater Phoenix area*


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

M1018382-1 by Harvey Richards, on Flickr


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

*A few from the greater Phoenix area*



BryceRXer said:


> View attachment 960001


Phoenix area? It looks more like Hualapai Hilltop on your way to Havasupai. I was there last summer.


----------



## singletrack990 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Brown Canyon and Ft. Huachuca, Arizona*

Better than cacti and scrub!


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

A couple shots from Finland taken yesterday. I've no idea why I haven't ridden this place ever before. That's to be changed for sure.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hundreds of miles of Dirt bike trails all around here. Some are just too torn up and intense for my biking but others are a real blast to ride up and down.


----------



## BenVoiles (Apr 10, 2015)

*Start of Trail*

This is a picture on my property at the start of the trail system I'm building.


----------



## nefariousvw (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## LUW (May 4, 2011)




----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Trail features.


----------



## AKAndy (Dec 28, 2008)

Fruita:

Western Rim









Mary's Loop


















Horsethief Bench


----------



## ucdengboss (Apr 4, 2012)

My little ol' regular ride spot.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Had a little snow last weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## ucdengboss (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

south of san francisco looking towards lower crystal springs reservoir.

looking north at mt tam from the marin headlands.

a really foggy day in marin.

san francisco from sausalito on the way to mt tam.


----------



## ucdengboss (Apr 4, 2012)

A climb up Mix canyon Rd today. Steepest paved mile in California averaging 15.8% across a full mile as you near the top. Views were good but too hot for my tastes. Took it slow and had a field day with the photos. In total it is 4.7 miles with approx. 2,300' climb... it is relentless. I think I like it!

https://www.strava.com/activities/294428488


----------



## shmtastic (Aug 10, 2014)

Central Maine, finally got amazing weather. Bit of rocks and roots. Framed Minnesota 2.0 turned plus sized.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

*Pau Hana Ride*








After work ride this Thursday, Honolulu, Hawaii.


----------



## ucdengboss (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Coming off the mountain this morning, after a weekend of excellent riding.

edit: I couldn't resist adding a few more pics of the ride.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Just got back from here.


----------



## ucdengboss (Apr 4, 2012)

bsieb said:


> Coming off the mountain this morning, after a weekend of excellent riding.


Wherever that is, it looks amazing.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

ucdengboss said:


> Wherever that is, it looks amazing.


The Zuni Mountains, near Gallup, NM.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

McQue Flat, Zuni Mountains


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

there's also a little known, legal system of singletrack trails in the eucalyptus forest at the roof of san francisco for those who can handle the steep climb to the trailhead:


----------



## Cavermatthew (Apr 9, 2015)

Here's the Milwaukee River. No mountains but it's not bad.

https://plus.google.com/11248794427...6132970105625789442&oid=112487944279781923312


----------



## ucdengboss (Apr 4, 2012)

Cavermatthew said:


> Here's the Milwaukee River.


You have some great photos on your account.


----------



## JJsuton (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## rpmk104 (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## brianb00 (Jan 7, 2007)

Short Video on Kennedy of bob cat out for a morning tour.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10206482208398083


----------



## oakleyrossi (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

*One of our newr trails*


----------



## shmtastic (Aug 10, 2014)

Yet another picture, another local ride spot. Great place to ride 27+ conversion!

shm


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

This is where most of my rides start and finish. The big logs surround a fire pit, and the dirt driveway turns into singletrack just out of view to the left. A system trail runs through the trees behind the bunkhouse. I generally spend at least three nights a week here, it's a leisurely 30 mins from my house in town. While there are a lot of riders here at times, most of the week it's total solitude. It has cold running water in the warm months, an outhouse (privy) out back, and a small woodstove for heat. No cel signal unless you climb the ridge. Easy to see why I'm a happy guy!


----------



## ucdengboss (Apr 4, 2012)

I tend to take road sign pictures in my neck of the woods when I do a road ride. This is the start of a very nice local climb.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

Michigan


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Torreon Meadow, Zuni Mts.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Skipped out on work, did a sweet Monday ride with Roxie and friends.


----------



## FatDirt (Sep 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarah Ireland (Jun 13, 2015)

So many awesome photos posted so far. It makes me want to take my bike with me when I travel any where. Here are some Photos from South Lake Tahoe My home . These are from the Tahoe Rim Trail.

Yeah I mountain Bike in the Mountains.

11702684_10153448391089530_4563791904448109372_n by Sarah Ireland, on Flickr

11702684_10153448391089530_4563791904448109372_n by Sarah Ireland, on Flickr

11745763_10153448391074530_2428430898883829024_n by Sarah Ireland, on Flickr

around 9,000+ feet Elevation. 
11738051_10153448391079530_5555544252528197483_n by Sarah Ireland, on Flickr


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

Laguna beach, Ca. Second pic is the ocean out there on a gloomy day.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

The Zuni mesas, from McKenzie Ridge in the Zuni Mountains.


----------



## Brisk Snail (Oct 15, 2013)

*Somewhere in Russian forests*

There are some riding places of mine in Russia. Different seasons, different bikes, different moods. Love'em all 

















































































Cheers! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Wow, very, very cool! Is it hard to get bikes and parts there in Russia?


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Send more photos!


----------



## Brisk Snail (Oct 15, 2013)

*Summer-winter-spring-autumn in Russia*

I'm glad you liked it! Most photos have been made in Moose Island (Losiny Ostrov) National park, which is pretty close to Moscow. The terrain is flat here, but you can always find terrific places to ride.

There are absolutely no problems getting parts and bikes here as we have couple of fine bike shops in Moscow, plus online shops from St.Petersburg, UK and Germany. The only real drawback is russian currency value drop - bikes and parts prices has increased by almost 100% over the last year.

Here are some more photos. Again, different seasons.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Very cool! Thanks! What kind of summertime temps do you get there?


----------



## Brisk Snail (Oct 15, 2013)

It very much depends on the weather. Sometimes we have one or two months rainy and it can be about 10deg Celsius warm, but if it gets dry and sunny we can have whole 30deg. Normally, around 20.
Winters are not as cold as they used to be half a century ago, but we regularly have couple of weeks with 20-25deg below zero during a winter season. Sometimes around zero and no snow...
Visit us in May - the mildest month in a year!


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

That's quite a range of temps. I know you've had a quite a fire season recently as well. Thanks for sharing all the cool info and photos! Look forward to more in the future!


----------



## Brisk Snail (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks for the positive feedback 
May I bother you with a question what you liked the most about those pictures and why? I want to try to look at the places I'm accustomed to from my early childhood at a different angle.
Are landscapes in a place you live very much different? I'd like to know in what respect.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Actually, the photos are very similar to the Appalachian area where I live. Although much hillier and the riding is usually rocky and rooty. October to May is usually kind of muddy. We are in a drought now, so everything is dry and dusty. It's great to see your photos of other places where people ride.


----------



## Brisk Snail (Oct 15, 2013)

:thumbsup:
Awesome! I miss hills now and then (as well as stones - you won't find any in central Russia). Though, there are plenty of roots, including monstrous ones. I'll post some photos as soon as I get them. 

Many people who live and ride in mountain areas insist the only place one can ride a mountain bike is mountains. It looks like I'm not even close to be a true mountain biker. Thanks God shops sell bikes and parts to both mountain bikers and pretenders like me


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

When you ride, you make the best out of what you have! I am actually in a very rural area, but it is common for landowners to have problems with mountain bikers on their property (mainly due to the destruction of property by three-wheelers), and we have actually had great riding experiences outside of the DC area where people manage the land for use. 
Although we are near great riding in West Virginia and Pennsylvania, it's all mountains here as you look south and west along the western spine of the Appalachian Mountains; you would assume there would be a whole lot more riding nearby than there actually is. The photo attached was taken near Frostburg, MD looking south and east over the Potomac River and into West Virginia.


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

Red Feather Lakes









Ft Collins


----------



## Brisk Snail (Oct 15, 2013)

slohr said:


> The photo attached was taken near Frostburg, MD looking south and east over the Potomac River and into West Virginia.
> View attachment 1018311


This is incredible. I've never been to a place like that.


----------



## Brisk Snail (Oct 15, 2013)

benlowery said:


> ...Red Feather Lake... Ft Collins...


Very beautiful view!

Here some photos from my last ride. Sorry, no lakes, no mountains, just a forest of Moose Island National park in September.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Very cool. Trails look super. I'll be on the lookout for more photos!


----------



## Brisk Snail (Oct 15, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## calamansi (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

The Redrocks Trail, Zuni Mts.


----------



## Brisk Snail (Oct 15, 2013)

Very impressive!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Brisk Snail said:


> Very impressive!


That's what she said!


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

A look at long the Root River Trail



And what the area will look like shortly


----------



## mike_yorkpa (Jun 23, 2015)

PA abandoned turnpike


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

Gateway Trail System Mount Shasta CA


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Gathering for the first fat bike group ride of the 2015 - 16 winter.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

These are from the three places I ride-two of them weekly, the third every couple of months(white forks got swapped out last month).
The similarities should be pretty obvious. When I say "techy XC", it's because the riding here is rolling hills, often with lots of roots and smaller rocks, but when it gets steep it gets chunkier.
All snagged from facebook, so downsized x2, but since this is the photography section...

Nikon P310/aperture priority







Samsung S5 mini/auto







Samsung S5 mini/HDR


----------



## Brisk Snail (Oct 15, 2013)

*And here the winter came*

Snow has definitely added fun to the routine runs. Can't get enough of playing on snowy trails, especially with my new Minion DHF 2.5 on wide rims.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Sunny warm day on the High Desert Trail System near Gallup, NM. What a great trail!


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

Warm North Carolina Mott lake trail. My dogs love the water here.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

borbntm said:


> Gateway Trail System Mount Shasta CA
> 
> View attachment 1030647
> 
> ...


Wow that sure looks beautiful, much better thank what's here in Rhode Island . I am going to be taking a mtb trip to California with all my old buddies from high school , like a reunion of the crew!!!!


----------



## skyval (May 2, 2006)

Bear Basin in McCall, Idaho.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

My backyard. Have a guess where this might be.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## SirDonald (Feb 4, 2008)

*horse play*

I live 30 miles east of Lake Tahoe






wild horses.






Flume trail ride


----------



## dirtyBob (Jun 1, 2005)

all shots of my local spot, briones.


----------



## OldManBiker (Nov 5, 2016)

These are all such lovely pics. Wow. I love this country. I honestly do. And having MTB brothers and sisters out there like you all makes it even better. Kinda reminds me of when I was in the Corps with all my buddies. A real camaraderie that was unspoken but stronger than forged steel. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

Had the Remedy out this past Sunday in Sloatsburg, NY.


----------



## Shane.G.M (Sep 24, 2016)

A few snaps from the New Christchurch(NZ) Adventure Park.
Been open about 6 weeks,I've been riding about 4 weeks now,really enjoying a new sport.
Cheers

Bike Park,NZ by Shane Michael, on Flickr

Adventure Park(NZ) by Shane Michael, on Flickr

Bike Park,NZ by Shane Michael, on Flickr

Rays... by Shane Michael, on Flickr


----------



## jselwyn (Mar 14, 2012)

*Utah*


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Rays...wonderful image Shane.

Lots of good photos here.


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

*Central Ohio*


----------



## XSpor1 (Feb 12, 2017)

Here is my old buddy


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## _Neo (Sep 19, 2014)

Southern Utah:


----------



## rcharrette (Dec 14, 2005)

*My new ride*

First outing on my new (to me) ride!


----------

